# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  it's quiet....too quiet...

## loserboy

it's been a while since i've checked in here, but not many more posts.

are you girls conspiring against us?  :Wink: 


on a different note, i think my girlfriend wants me to build her an ubuntu box (yay) and i was wondering if there any programs that I could install for her that are made with women in mind, or at least are just popular with the girlies.

----------


## bapoumba

> it's been a while since i've checked in here, but not many more posts.
> are you girls conspiring against us?


Eh eh  :Wink: 
Actually, the mailing list and IRC channel are active, and yes, some of us are trying to get organized. There a few of us, spread around the world, on quite different timezones. That makes it less easy. And, even if I like and am used to forums (especially here on ubuntuforums), the mailing list is more popular.

I've started to post news in here (there was an IRC meeting for ex this week).




> on a different note, i think my girlfriend wants me to build her an ubuntu box (yay) and i was wondering if there any programs that I could install for her that are made with women in mind, or at least are just popular with the girlies.


To be honest, I have no idea. May be ask her what she likes and what she expects from her computer.

----------


## daynah

"Cosmo Make-over" would be a nice program.  :Wink: 

People genreally don't like programs that are extremely sexist, either way. Me? I like music, and I just fell in love with Amarok (I know you people told me about it earlier, I just didn't believe you!) Also, I really like talking to people from my computer and saving cell phone minutes (I guess that's sorta a "girlie" thing?) so maybe point out Ekiga to her.

The best thing to do for her, though, would be to try to recreate her old computer, make her feel at home. Like her favorites (though maybe show her Blinklist.com!), her wallpaper, have a little note on the desktop that tells her where to get to what the new "My Documents" is. I've read posts here about husbands cleanly installing Ubuntu over t efamily computer and their wives getting mad... well duh! Because you didn't think about what they wanted backed up! What about their emails (a lot of us just lazily use that for information storage)? 

Try more of that than finding programs. I think she'll have fun going through synaptic and installing and uninstalling programs. (Don't MAKE her aptitude what she finds. Synaptic is fun! It gets newbies to be friends with Ubuntu real quick  :Smile:  )

----------


## loserboy

> (Don't MAKE her aptitude what she finds. Synaptic is fun! It gets newbies to be friends with Ubuntu real quick  )


hehe ok, I won't, seeing as how I still use synaptic   :Smile:

----------


## phossal

To make her _really_ happy? 



```
sudo apt-get install new-cool-boyfriend
```

 :Wink: 

*Don't _make_ her apt-get him, if she would prefer Synaptic. lol

----------


## loserboy

lol that't not very nice

----------


## Pikestaff

> ```
> sudo apt-get install new-cool-boyfriend
> ```


omg... that's so funny... it really did make me laugh out loud XD

Hmm, I'm a girl, and I really can't think of anything "in particular" that I might like about it because I'm a girl.  But then again I'm a huge tomboy who likes guy stuff anyway  :Wink:   My advice would just be to put a bunch of different stuff on it so she can find out what she likes.

----------


## mkurdziolek

I don't really know if there are any applications I especially like because I'm a girl or not. I definitely like playing mahjong  :Wink:  Also, I like using the OpenOffice tools. I would show her how to take word documents and open/save them in OpenOffice so she can still work on things that were previously on her windows machine.

----------


## loserboy

> I would show her how to take word documents and open/save them in OpenOffice so she can still work on things that were previously on her windows machine.


yea actually I installed openoffice on her xp machine shes using now, and thats half the reason she wants linux now. she loves openoffice, cuz she's a history major and she's writing papers like every night, but her goofy teacher only will except some wierd excel format or something, and only openoffice can read it.

----------


## boredom_amused

> yea actually I installed openoffice on her xp machine shes using now, and thats half the reason she wants linux now. she loves openoffice, cuz she's a history major and she's writing papers like every night, but her goofy teacher only will except some wierd excel format or something, and only openoffice can read it.


what i do when emailing assignments is to export and save them as .pdf
that way all the fiddling i did with margins and font can't be stripped away by the borderline luddites of the ivory towers.

----------


## Scarlett

sudo apt-get install new-cool-boyfriend
Password:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package new-cool-boyfriend


Damn.   :Sad:  

Could someone please update the repository?!

----------


## phossal

> sudo apt-get install new-cool-boyfriend
> Password:
> Reading package lists... Done
> *Building dependency tree      * 
> *Reading state information*... Done
> E: Couldn't find package new-cool-boyfriend
> 
> 
> Damn.   
> ...


I'm pretty sure any _new_-cool-boyfriend would change his state information (or at least his zip code) when he realized you wanted to build a dependency tree. 

Perhaps you should try:


```
sudo apt-give love-and-affection.so
```

If that fails, I suggest:


```
sudo apt-throw tempertantrum
```

Happy Valentines Day _early_.   :Wink:

----------


## Mairi

Alright, you all just made me laugh out loud with those last couple of posts. Thanks!

----------


## eljalill

I know there are websites for this... 
But still, if you want to get here going with Linux, you might build here a command wiki with zim or so. I made one for me (easier than remebering the more complicated commands), and also one for "useful folder and files" like sources.list and other things that need changing every ones in a while.

That way, she'll be able to play around and learn things on her own, and I know at least I sure like that.

It's a lot of work though...

And else, just make it nice looking ...  :Smile: 
Transparent gnome panels and beryl and these things... and nice wallpaper choices. And Wanda would be a must for me  :Smile:  I just like to see her swim along happily. (which is also one reason why I prefer winefish over all other Latex editors. The icon is cutest.  :Smile:  )

----------


## DoctorMO

A nice tool to use is 'whatis' fantastic for finding out information about a file or program.

say you want to know what the hell sources.list is:



```
whatis sources.list
```

----------


## loserboy

oh heh I didnt know people were still posting on this thread   :Smile: 

what's wanda?

----------


## thommango

> what's wanda?


Wanda is wise and very forward looking.  Actually, she sort of looks of into the west all the time.  
Wanda likes to swim.  She's a good swimmer.
Wanda says the most amazing things.
Wanda can quote famous people and famous books.
Wanda never barges in on you.  But she's always willing to engage.
Wanda isn't a singer, but she's good with her scales.
Wanda is very handy when you're looking for a bit of procrastination.

----------


## shen-an-doah

I just did a "whatis wanda", apparently she's nothing appropriate  :Surprised:

----------

